# Broken Tail



## atthezookeeper (May 19, 2012)

We have a situation. My daughters bay tobiano show filly broke her tail just a bit ago. There is a open wound and the tail was at a decided angle. I examined it but it appears there is a complete separation of the bone. The break is approximately 5 inches from the tip of her tail. I've called our vet but he is out on calls and we have to wait for him to call us back. :-( Any one ever deal with this situation? I believe we may be able to splint it. Anyone know how to splint a a tail?


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

That sounds painful. Wrap the open wound lightly with gauze to keep dirt out & wait for the vet. Don't mess with open fractures.
How do you think she did it?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I imagine that it can be done, but I would wait until the vet arrives before trying to manipulate it back into place. Having bones set can really hurt without painkillers and she may try to kick. IMHO, the best you can really do for her is to keep her somewhere and try to keep the wound clean until the vet can get to you. If they don't reply within a fairly short amount of time (I would say 30 minutes or so), I would be going through the yellow pages and calling any vet you could get ahold of.

My thoughts are with your poor little filly, hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow that's different. Subbing. I want to know how you think she broke it.


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

Oh my! I've never heard of this happening but I guess it is in fact possible, it is bone. If the vet doesn't get back to you soon, call another. And another. And another! Until somebody comes out! I hope that they can pop it back in place... somehow.


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

I've seen a horse years after a broken tail. His was always a little crooked, but other than that, he was fine. I think his owner said it got slammed in a gate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Any news yet?

My old bay horse, Denny, broke his tail in 2 places about 10-12 years ago. I have no idea how he did it, I assume he fell in his pasture (he was turned out with a relatively large herd at the time) and it was already beyond the point where they could set it when I discovered it. I was living 2 hours from my barn at the time and only got home once a month...sometimes. One break was about halfway down his tail and the other was about 3 inches above his dock, actually up in his butt/hip area.

He healed up fine in spite of the vet not being able to do anything without trying a very invasive and expensive surgery that might not have had any effect at all. It was about a year before he could really move his tail much. That first summer was hell and we had to keep him doused with fly spray because he couldn't swish his tail. He still doesn't have full mobility of it, but he gets by.


----------



## atthezookeeper (May 19, 2012)

OK, we are back at home. We took her to the local horse hospital and our vet. Poor Bree the slight indention we felt in her tail when we got her appears to have been where a tail bag or other constraint was used to tie up her tail. It was too tight, cut off the circulation and Bree's tail tip was dying from the damage it caused. When she hit it on ???? it split open and the last 4-5 inches broke off. Vet said because of the previous damage it could not be splinted and saved(though he said had there been no damage and the tissue not already dying it could have been splinted and would have healed) . So he amputated the tail end and said it wouldn't be noticeable after it heals? I so hope so. Sarah wants to show this little girl and she has so much potential.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Ouch, poor girl! I would guess that it may be broken, or perhaps dislocated, but by virture of the open wound, it is definitely going to need some antibiotics. If infection set in, it could need to be amputated (docked). I hope your vet shows!

Oops, missed your post! Once the hair grows back, I doubt anyone will realize her tailbone is slightly shorter than it ought to be!


----------



## atthezookeeper (May 19, 2012)

A heads up for anyone new to tail bagging and tying up tails. NEVER band or tie anything around the actual bone in the tail. Constricting blood flow can cause permanent damage and loss of tail bone. This is not only horribly painful for the horse, it impairs their ability to protect themselves from flies, lastly, and least important of all it can effect their appearance.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, I'm so sorry that this happened. I know you feel bad, but it was just an accident. The only problem it might cause is that she may or may not grow a long full tail like a horse with an intact tailbone, it might always be a bit shorter and thinner than others, but thankfully that can be remedied with fake tails if you need to.

Just to give you an idea about the healing process that you have coming, here is a thread where another member here had the same basic problem a while back on her pony. He healed up fine, his tail is just really short now.
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/please-send-your-positive-thoughts-my-52795/


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

I dislike tail bags for everyday use:-(.I find they do not protect my horses seem to loose more hair wearing them than just leaving the tail au-natural.Better tail growth by Keeping the tail clean & conditioned & minimizing combing it out all the time.Only time I use the tail bags is at a show to keep the tail clean & shavings out.


----------

